# Collars for goats?



## Lil-patch-of-heaven (May 16, 2010)

Hi all!

My goats are getting very good at walking where I want the when on collar and leash. Trouble is that they suspect they might not like what I'm about to do so they sometimes dodge the collars being put on for as long as they can, which outweighs the benefit. 

I've thought of putting collars on them permanently. But the way they push through the brush, I'm afraid I might just be asking for them to get hung up on something and panic. Worse yet, while they are standing along the fence or up in a tree ...

Ah, I think this is a "never mind". It sounds like an accident waiting to happen. Well .... If y'all ALL can tell me that you keep collars on your goats and they quickly learn to wear them safely(I do know goats are smart) and no one ever has an accident, then it might be worth considering. But considering the new buckling still has not learned how not to get his head stuck in the fence from time to time, I think this is an idea I'm going to have to pass on. 

What do y'all think?


----------



## RockyToggRanch (May 16, 2010)

My adult goats have leather collars on at all times. No one has been caught on anything. I'm sure that accidents can happen. My paddock is a fairly safe place and I don't worry about them getting stuck. 

The kids don't have collars. The way they bounce around I'd worry about them getting caught up in each others..lol


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks (May 16, 2010)

It was recommnded to me a long time ago to use break away collar.  I have them on the ones that don't follow me everywhere.

http://www.sheepman.com/ecommerce/ecomm_product_details.asp?prodid=418&source=cat&catid=58

I am fortunate enough to live 15 minutes from this store.  They have everything and anything pertaining to goats and sheep.

Supposedly, if they were to get caught up, they would break rather than kill the goat.  I have never had one break, but then "knock on wood" I have never had a goat get hung up.

My worst experience was one of my goats managed to get his 2 front legs in a stall guard By stall guard, I mean one of those nettig like devices that has 3 buckles on each side that you use to keep a horse in their stall without having to actually close the door.  When not in use, I let the stall guard hang from one side and of course my more than nosey whether decided to try to climb it and got his 2 front legs stuck.  I saw happneing, let him hang there for a few minutes and then helped him out.  

With goats, if they can, they will.


----------



## ohiofarmgirl (May 16, 2010)

we have the breakaway collars also - the plastic ones that look like chains. they are cheap and easy


----------



## Lil-patch-of-heaven (May 16, 2010)

Thanks very much. I hadn't realized they made them for goats. I'll check into those.  I was thinking after I posted of the breakaway I put on one of my cats once.  

Mine do follow me everywhere but ... I have the milking set up outside the pasture in another yard and I also want to sometimes separate the kids from the does for a few hours so I can get some milk too. Even the foe with no kid is drained sometimes. I tried separating at night but the doe with kid is NOT ok with that -- she nearly busted two walls from the shelter. 

Anyway, between those reasons and sometimes wanting to pull one to feed separately or for some other reason I do a lot of transferring every day through the gate. And I often end up with most if not sometimes every single goat on the wrong side of the gate from where I want them. I think it's s game with them!  But I noticed that if I put collars and leashes on them, they walk like well-heeled dogs and go where I want, them stand quietly until I release them. At least the does. The kids are still learning. 

I'll look into those collars. Thanks. I had hoped to het cheap used belts at a thrift store and make collars from them but I guess I'll just do that for the milking collar -- so at least my pup can have his "new" collar back. He outgrew the puppy one weeks ago but his new one has been on the goats more than it's been on him. 

thanks again!


----------



## DonnaBelle (May 16, 2010)

I've got the plastic chain collars from Hoeegers.  They do breakaway, I think they are safe.

DonnaBelle


----------



## Lil-patch-of-heaven (May 16, 2010)

Thanks DonnaBelle. 

That was my real concern -- if they really DO break away. I am glad to know since I doubt I can find them here and will probably have to order. Though maybe I just haven't wandered into the right feed store yet. This IS ranch country and I do see plenty of goats and llamas around. Just seems the feed stores mostly cater to horse and cattle owners. Trying to get stuff for goats or especially llamas or geese -- a couple of times the feed store folks look at me like I've got two heads lol. I think I'm getting a reputation as a troublesome customer with unanswerable requests lol. 

Now if I ask for breakaway collars for goats ...


----------



## RockyToggRanch (May 16, 2010)

How strong are they? Can you actually lead or restrain a goat with them? Just curious.

I bought TSC leather collars at my favorite local dollar store. They get all the good buyback deals Then I burned the goats name into them with a woodburner (also from the dollar store

I wonder if the breakaways are safe for kids?


----------



## DonnaBelle (May 16, 2010)

Hi all,

We've got a mama goat with kids 4 weeks old.  The other day I accidently left Annie tied up and mama goat must have gotten the idea she was somehow still too close to babies, cause she scared Annie enough she pulled away, and the collar came off.

The links are solid plastic except for one line that is not solid but kinda overlaps on itself.  That one will give and let a solid link pop out under stress.

Funny this is, they do fine to pull them around with, or to hook a lead onto.

They're rather inexpensive,(ordered from Hoeggers) and I'm satisfied with them.  Also, I got the red ones, so its easy to spot the goats outside in the brouse.

I wouldn't put anything on a kid, because of the way the cavort around, jumping in circles and almost doing cartwheels. 

DonnaBelle


----------



## DonnaBelle (May 16, 2010)

Another thing, I'd advise everyone to get a Hoegger's catalog, especially if their farm/feed stores are like ours and have almost nothing relating to goats.  Go on their website and order one, or call them and order one.  Great to have on hand, and they have a lot of goat info in the catalog as well.

DonnaBelle


----------



## SarahFair (May 17, 2010)

I use regular nylon collars from the dollar store with no problem. My goats are in thick brush to grassy fields


----------



## aggieterpkatie (May 17, 2010)

I use a nylon collar from Walmart. It's a small dog sized collar.  It's loose enough to sit pretty low on her neck, and when I pull it up to her throatlatch area there's still plenty of space.  I'm pretty sure she could slip out of it if she tried.  Knock on wood, I've never had any problems with it yet.


----------



## glenolam (May 17, 2010)

I'm on the cheaper side, too - my goats all have dog collars from Walmart or Ocean State Job lot and are break aways.  They have broken off from time to time, but cheap enough to replace.  I wouldn't have a goat without a collar.


----------

